# home theater sony



## tp19761 (Jan 23, 2013)

i have sony home theater DAV-DZ120K 5.1 its dvd player is giving me lot of problem like cd tray motor i had replaced thrice in six months, volume button ic is not working, many time dvd player gets hanged up

can i replace only new dvd player or should i replace complete system with speaker 

please suggest


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

If you replace the whole unit, I would recommend going with separate DVD player and receiver. You can continue to use the speakers you already have. What kind of budget do you have for replacing your current player?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

In the US, you can get good Blu Ray players pretty cheap now, so I would recommend a separate unit for the DVD/BRD playback.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> If you replace the whole unit, I would recommend going with separate DVD player and receiver. You can continue to use the speakers you already have. What kind of budget do you have for replacing your current player?


Just to be on the safe side, not a bad idea to check those speaker's impedance. I could be wrong but I have a funny feeling that they are probably 3ohms, and I don't need to tell anybody what that could do on your average receiver.


----------



## tp19761 (Jan 23, 2013)

but buying separate dvd player and receiver will cost me almost same as buying new home theater.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

In 2006 the unit listed for $500.
If the DVD/Amp unit is breaking down it would be hard for me to justify spending money to repair it.
If you want another HTIB there's nothing wrong with that.
I would choose one that had a stand alone AVR and a blu-ray player.
I would probably look at Yamaha and Onkyo first.
Not knowing how your speakers sound makes it difficult to recommend investing in an entry level AVR and BD player, but I would not rule it out either.
I would think any entry level AVR would be a significant step up for features and connectivity.
I would not be concerned about your speaker's impedance, they will reach their maximum capabilities before an AVR will reach its maximum capability.


----------

